# Flexible cord through conduit. Applicable code/fill issues?



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

Does the NEC provide any guidance on running flexible cable through electrical conduit?

Here it's 12/4 outdoor rated 240VAC cable from an Enphase solar array, and the wire needs mechanical protection between arrays. I'd been told by a local Electrician that the outside sheathing need to be stripped first, but that seems like a step backward rather than forward. Is there an applicable code section here that addresses fill issues for flexible wires? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Art. 400.8(6) seems to not allow flexible cable in a raceway but if there is another section of the code that specifically allows it then it may be okay. Art. 690 may allow it but I am not sure


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I know in Canada, we can't put cables in a raceway.. except if you don't use the conduit as a raceway, and just use it as mechanical protection, it's allowed. 

Must be something to that effect in NEC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I see that 690.31(E) allows flex cords but I do not see where it is allowed in a raceway. Quite frankly I am not sure why it is not allowed


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

inventiveone said:


> Does the NEC provide any guidance on running flexible cable through electrical conduit?
> 
> Here it's 12/4 outdoor rated 240VAC cable from an Enphase solar array, and the wire needs mechanical protection between arrays. I'd been told by a local Electrician that the outside sheathing need to be stripped first, but that seems like a step backward rather than forward. Is there an applicable code section here that addresses fill issues for flexible wires? Thank you for your time.


If its an actual flexible cable, I don't think you can put it in a raceway.

What are the type letters on the cable?

Maybe if its just a sleeve, and not a complete raceway system it will be ok?



> *690.31 Methods Permitted.*
> *(C) Flexible Cords and Cables.* Flexible cords and
> cables, where used to connect the moving parts of tracking
> PV modules, shall comply with Article 400 and shall be of
> ...





> *400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted
> in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
> following:
> (1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure
> ...


----------



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

*@Barjack*: the flexible cable is:
Cable temperature rating 90ºC Dry / 90ºC Wet
Cable type TC-ER
Cable conductor insulator rating THWN-2
Cable stranding Class K

All I'm looking for is mechanical protection (and to get the thing off the roof surface so it won't gather dirt and leaves).

The cabling system is described at: http://enphase.com/accessories/#cable


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You can run TC-ER in conduit. Or you could strap it to some angle or put it in channel or strut.


----------



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

@Jlarson ah, that's the magic juice. Thanks

Type TC Cables Article *336.10* (7)
In industrial establishments where the conditions of maintenance and supervision ensure that only qualified persons service the installation and where the cable is continuously supported and protected against physical damage using mechanical protection, such as struts, angles or channel, Type TC tray cable that complies with the crush and impact requirements of type MC cable and is identified for such use with the marking type TC-ER shall be permitted between a cable tray and the utilization equipment or device....


Now unfortunately this is a residential job.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Don't 'enclose' it....*

....and it's not a _'raceway'_



> *Raceway. * An _enclosed _ channel of metallic or nonmetallic
> materials designed expressly for holding wires, cables, or bus-
> bars, with additional functions as permitted in this Code.


~Chicken Sleeve~


----------



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

I will tie the solar cable to a piece of angle aluminum and be happy.
---
But I thought that open top "raceways" counted as raceways also, no?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe you can sleeve flexible cable in a piece of conduit. As CS stated that is not a raceway and would be compliant IMO.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

as others have said, You need to look at Article 336 for TC cable not flexible cable

My HVAC guy called on it for having TC cable strapped to his lineset from the rooftop unit to the indoor unit on a mini split

336.12 says it cant be install outside of a raceway or cable tray system

the exceptions would not apply to residential


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> as others have said, You need to look at Article 336 for TC cable not flexible cable
> 
> My HVAC guy called on it for having TC cable strapped to his lineset from the rooftop unit to the indoor unit on a mini split
> 
> ...


If this is tray cable then I believe it can be installed in a raceway even in a residence. I am not at my book but I remember looking it up and we determined it would be compliant


----------



## inventiveone (Nov 21, 2014)

If I do sleeve the TC-ER cable in a conduit, do I seal one or both ends against the weather? If sealed condensation can form and stay wet inside. If not sealed, water and yellowjackets are sure to enter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

inventiveone said:


> If I do sleeve the TC-ER cable in a conduit, do I seal one or both ends against the weather? If sealed condensation can form and stay wet inside. If not sealed, water and yellowjackets are sure to enter.


If the conduit is going into a ceiling on one end then I would arrange the conduit to drain away from the hole and leave it open a tad on the bottom. I would probably duct seal around the top and sides to keep must wasps etc out.


----------

